# Home made edge finder (light up style)



## Mach89 (Jan 19, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks like a good start. Is the ball on a wiggler? is it concentric to the spindle?


----------



## Mach89 (Jan 19, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> Looks like a good start. Is the ball on a wiggler? is it concentric


No, the ball is not on a wiggler. But it is concentric to the spindle.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 19, 2017)

Mach89 said:


> it is concentric to the spindle.



That should do it.


----------



## rgray (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice job.
I have 2 of the electronic edge finders , but always find myself using my mechanical(brown&harpe) one.

by the way...check this out:
https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/89350664

Wouldn't want to put much effort into building one with that price.


----------



## Mach89 (Jan 19, 2017)

rgray said:


> Nice job.
> I have 2 of the electronic edge finders , but always find myself using my mechanical(brown&harpe) one.
> 
> by the way...check this out:
> ...



 The price is certainly not bad, but it's fun making the tools you need when they actually work.


----------

